# Grub error 15 und Gentoo bootet nicht mehr

## KleineMaus

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe seit gestern abend ein großes Problem.

Bin seit ca. einem Jahr glücklicher Gentoo User, leider gab es gestern ein kleines Problem mit der Abmeldung... 

Mein Bildschirm wurde auf einmal schwarz und nichts tat sich mehr (ca. 1,5 Stunden) also hab ich einfach mal den reset Knopf an meinem Rechner gedrückt...

Erst alles ganz normal, dann auf einmal beim booten diese Fehlermeldung:

"Failed to Update the dependency tree"

"rc: failed to create stopping dir /lib64/rc/init.d/rc.stopping :Read-only file system"

Konnte leider die davor angezeigten Fehlermeldungen nicht sehen.

Nun wollte ich via life cd mein system reparieren... leider schlug der Befehl: chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash fehl   :Sad: 

Es wurde spät und ich hab dieses Problem auf heute verschoben.

Nun der Fehler: "Grub error 15"

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter... vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich mein Gentoo wieder zum laufen bekomme.

Liebe Grüße

KleineMaus

----------

## MarcenX

Hier mal ein Link über Grub error 15 http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/grub-error-guide.xml

Hast du mal nach Hardwarefehlern gesucht, wenn das jetzt so auf ein mal gekommen ist. Oder hattest du was aktualisiert oder geändert?

----------

## KleineMaus

Hm... zumindest nichts was so grawierend ist...

Bei mir läuft das System auf testing  :Sad: 

Leider nen großer fehler den ich nicht mehr rückgängig machen kann... 

Das mit dem Grub werde ich mal ausprobieren.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Wie wärs mit nem FSCK?

----------

